

IRS "Accepting Gifts" - known
http://money.cnn.com/2009/11/11/news/economy/national_debt/

======
chrischen
This could be an interesting experiment: abolish taxes and have people donate
whatever they think the government's services are worth to them.

It'll be a naturally graduated system, as the wealthier will be naturally
inclined to donate more, and the poor, less.

~~~
known
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public-private_partnership>

